# More info about the Rosewood



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for the interest in the rosewood.
Here is the story so far (this may take a minute).
Our friend Deni, in Jakarta Indonesia, is putting together a shipment for us but I am not going to commit until I get soft orders for at least half of the order. The shipment will be 846 board feet, which means that I need to offload 400bd ft.
Check out the images of the wood at http://picasaweb.google.com/deniirawan66/Deni?feat=directlink
The lumber will be rough sawn 4/4, 6-8 in wide, random length.
Due to customs regulations we would need special permission to get thicker than 4/4 (25mm) and I just don't have the resources to work through special paperwork.
A couple of people have asked if they can select from the pictures that Deni has posted but since the load will be stacked randomly I can't promise that. If that is a deal breaker I understand just let me know and I will take you off the list.
I will do everything that I can to get people what they want but since I am not making any money on this I can't invest huge amounts of time with packaging. You WILL get a beautiful selection of lumber and I will keep matched sets together/
The cost will be $9.00 bd/ft to LJ members. You will have to cover the UPS cost. I don't know what that will be but I have received small 20-30 ft orders and the cost was reasonable.
I am going to set up a PayPal account once we really put this into play. That will protect you and me. 
I won't require and $$ until I have the wood and you place a firm order.
In the meantime please spread the word. 
Cheers
Al Bibbero a.k.a Bibb


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2009)

Moisture Content from FOB Indonesia will be 10 to 15 % depend on temperature around,
normally 800kg/m3. so 800kg divide 423bdf = 1.89kg/bdf. since 1m3 is 423bdf

Rosewood


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm interested. What are the approximate sizes of the pieces in the album? Or the bookmatches? That would help in my putting together an order, in that my wants usually exceed my bank account.


----------



## sidestepmcgee (Mar 14, 2008)

I good for 5-10 bf ,who do I contact


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Al
when this subject came up I said I was up for some rosewood but had not herd about when and where untill I comented on one of Deni post and asked about the order. If this comes together can I be contacted?


----------



## gwebb (Apr 6, 2009)

There's some more up to date info in this thread

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/7784


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

hey bibbs you can count me in for 15 or 20 bf. for sure. thanks.


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

Friday June 12th
Here's the story, everything is lined up and ready to go. the lumber is in the box and has been fumigated. My import manager (I had to bring in a pro to help with all of the paperwork) has all of the documentation complete and we are scheduled for the boat that leaves Jakarta this coming Sunday.
We are having a bit of trouble with the customs broker in Jakarta, he says the lumber is over legal size but we are working on that.
If we do make the boat this Sunday it will mean that I get the shipment in Denver about July 15th. I think that we have a good shot at making that date.
I will send out a mass mailer once our ship has sailed (I've always wanted to be able to say that!).
Cheers and thanks for checking in.
Al


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in for 20bf. I think you posted this before, but I can't find it. What are the approx. sizes of the bookmatches, and the individual boards shown?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Gosh I wish I could order some but here I am in Scotland.Alistair LOL have some real fun ordering and making articles from this lovely wood.Alistair


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi All,
As a long-time aerospace engineer I am used to schedule delays, but I didn't realize how prevalent slips are in the commercial world.
This morning (after a lot of e-mail traffic with shippers and IMs with Deni in Jakarta) I learned that the box of Rosewood has not left yet. It is currently on the way to Singapore where it will be loaded onto a ship for a 16-day trip to LA. 5-7 days from LA to Denver, then a few days for me to sort and catalog means that our new date is about August 1. I have all of the behind the scenes things taken care of, Pay Pal accounts, UPS etc to help expedite things when you are ready to place your orders. I think that you will be able to have your rosewood in time to start your holiday gift building (I know that I have to start in August to make my December dates!) Please let me know if August is too late for your needs. I can't speed things up but I will take you off the list if you want me to. Please let me know only if you decide that you are no longer interested. 
Cheers
Bibb


----------

